# Oh Great! Exposed to flu yesterday....



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

We do not take the vaccine.

My massage therapist has the flu today, started running fever last night. Saw her yesterday. . 

So we've started our elderberry honey every hour, lots of water and I'm about to make an essential conconction...

What else can I do? 

Got a window open to get fresh air in the house as well. 

Wish us luck! :2thumb:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll say it again - Jagermiester will be your best friend as preventative medicine ... one shot sipped with supper each night will keep your immune-system boosted, but, if you feel something coming on, upto three shots through-out the day (morning, noon, evening) will help you fight the sickness quicker ..


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

And this is another reason why I just get the shot. For every one time you know you were exposed you are probably exposed 10 times that you didn't.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Will Jack work? I don't have any jaegermeister!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

What is the recipe for the elderberry honey concoction? I like to eat garlic when I feel something coming on.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

lilmissy0740 said:


> What is the recipe for the elderberry honey concoction? I like to eat garlic when I feel something coming on.


Hold on.. Let me find it!!! You will like it!

http://wellnessmama.com/1888/how-to-make-elderberry-syrup-for-flu-prevention/

I think we've got a thread just about elderberries here... On iPhone, illmlook for it later.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Or just to go CVS and get some Sambucol.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

DJgang said:


> We do not take the vaccine.
> 
> My massage therapist has the flu today, started running fever last night. Saw her yesterday. .
> 
> ...


Get the flu shot.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

No to the flu shot


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Country Living said:


> Get the flu shot.


Ha. Too late. We don't do flu shots at all. (as I said very first sentence ) Last one I had put me in bed for a year, I seriously never got rid of the acheness, etc, some might call BS on that, but I think they are EEEEVVVIL.  not to start a debate about flu shots here, okie?

Anyway....


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

My husband got it last Thursday.....I got some Tamiflu from the DR.....expensive! I took the prevenative , he took the 2 a day dose. He still has it, not as bad, I didn't get it (yet), and don't think I will.
I can't wait to tell him the Yager treatment...LOL....he loves Yager...!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Vitamin C 1-3000 1-3 times a day, Zinc lozenge twice a day


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Ha. Too late. We don't do flu shots at all. Last one I had put me in bed for a year, I seriously never got rid of the acheness, etc, some might call BS on that, but I think they are EEEEVVVIL.  not to start a debate about flu shots here, okie?
> 
> Anyway....


My last flu shot was when Roo was born. I got it while in the hospital. Before that I hadn't had a flu shot since I was in grade school. I never get very sick if I do at all. It is required for children to have certain vaccines to attend school here in California so Roo is only getting those. We also make sure she gets the dead vaccines if available. Chicken Pox is the only live/weakened vaccine she has gotten.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Just saw a youtube that claimed more died from the flu vaccine then those that die from the flu.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I think Alabama is under the 'flu alert' or whatever, but guess what....

My mom has it. She didn't get it from us because we haven't been near her and guess what, she had the shot.....

My best friend, her family has it now, one child started yesterday now they all have it and guess what.... They all had the shot and their's is type A.

So heads up everyone who has taken the vaccine... It ain't working.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Grimm said:


> My last flu shot was when Roo was born. I got it while in the hospital. Before that I hadn't had a flu shot since I was in grade school. I never get very sick if I do at all. It is required for children to have certain vaccines to attend school here in California so Roo is only getting those. We also make sure she gets the dead vaccines if available. Chicken Pox is the only live/weakened vaccine she has gotten.


Co-worker worked with his pediatrician and changed up the kids vaccinations to spread out the load on the immune system. Cost him extra, but bought him piece of mind.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Gargle with warm salt water every day. Dip qtips in the salt water to swab your nostrils. I do this daily all through winter because I am surrounded by people at work who do not know basic hand washing hygiene. Soap and water, people, soap and water.  Sing the ABC song while scrubbing then rinse off. Hold a paper towel to turn the water off.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

partdeux said:


> Co-worker worked with his pediatrician and changed up the kids vaccinations to spread out the load on the immune system. Cost him extra, but bought him piece of mind.


It is called delayed/spread vaccination. We do it too.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

two tablespoons of red pepper seeped in boiling water for ten minutes, strained and mixed with two tablespoons of raw honey and a big shot of fresh lemon juice,say two lemons.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

DJgang said:


> We do not take the vaccine.
> 
> My massage therapist has the flu today, started running fever last night. Saw her yesterday. .
> 
> ...


Think if you weren't run down when exposed, then you probably don't have much to worry about. We get the shot ever year, but to tell you the truth I think not having kids in school anymore has probably helped us the most.
A really good book on the topic is... FLU by Gina Kolata 
Quite an eye opener


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Roo got her flu shot 4 months ago with no ill effects. She got her chicken pox vaccine 2 weeks ago and has one 'pox' near the injection site. Thank goodness she isn't itchy or breaking out in a bad rash of pox.

To be honest, I don't like vaccinating. But there are some people that need the vaccines while others don't. My DH is one person that needs the flu vaccine. If he doesn't get it he will get very ill and be sick for weeks. I will only get sick for a day or two if that.


----------

